# Do you think this stroller would work?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been wanting to get my girls a twin dog stroller (very hard to find a high quality one) do you think this would work for fluffs? I met a lady yesterday who had one, lots of space probably could put 3 or 4 fluffs in it, I wonder if the seats are removeable, Schwinn makes it and it can also be used on the back of a bike. I have a Happy Trail stroller but it's crowded with both girls, what do you think? Does anyone have one of these strollers


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, I have a pet gear stroller that holds two. Sometimes 
three:blush:. Yes I push the weight limit. The one I have looks like this.
Prior to getting Libby, it would be Reginald in the back 
then Alvin, Chloe in the front, she called shotgun:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. 
Now if we all go, its Reginald in the back with Libby in the front. The 
other two walk, Alvin on the right and Chloe on the left. Of course
sometimes they all have to share the ride, except Reginald. 

http://www.justpetstrollers.com/pet-gear-special-edition-pet-stroller.html 








http://www.justpetstrollers.com/petzip_luxury_monogram_A701_stroller.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Honestly, Paula, it looks sort of odd and it appears to be really large. Have you seen it in person? I'm wondering how it folds? It looks sort of like one I got as my very first one and ended up sending it back .. it was too large and hard to handle and didn't fold easily (or maybe not at all?), etc.

I have one that is bigger than the regular Pet Gear ones and it is easy to handle, get in the car, etc.

I found it really, really difficult to choose a stroller from a Web site but of course I've had to do it because no place in my town sells them. 

The picture of the one I have doesn't really show it well at all. I was pleasantly surprised when I got it how nice it was. If you want, I can put two of mine in it and take some pics to help you judge the size.

Pet Gear Special Edition Pet Stroller

EDIT: LOL!!!! As I was posting the one I have, Mary-Anderson was posting hers and its the exact one I have (except mine is green)!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Paula, I have no idea about strollers at all..but I do have to say, that one looks pretty cool.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I did see the stroller, it is big, maybe abit to big, :w00t:but I liked how much room it had, the lady told me it collapsed like my Happy Trails one. I liked the idea of being able to use it with a bike. It's pricey, $317.00 on ebay, 
Sher I would like to see your babies in yours, how much do your babies weigh? My girls are bigger but on a diet:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> Paula, I have a pet gear stroller that holds two. Sometimes
> three:blush:. Yes I push the weight limit. The one I have looks like this.
> Prior to getting Libby, it would be Reginald in the back
> then Alvin, Chloe in the front, she called shotgun:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.
> ...


 
Mary is that your baby in the stroller, if so how much does she weigh?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here's pictures of it folded and also with a bike


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Mary is that your baby in the stroller, if so how much does she weigh?


No that's a picture from a website.. My Reginald weighs 30lb, Alvin
12lb , Liberty 8lb , Chloe 7.5lb. The one I have max weight is 45lb.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, it's nice the way that big one folds down but it still seems like it would be hard for a woman to put in the car by herself. And of course you'd need a place to store it. But if you really would use it with a bicycle that is a big plus for you. I'll try to take a picture this weekend of two of mine in the stroller. There is plenty of room for two .. My guys are not teeny; they're over 6-1/2 pounds ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks huge and cumbersome to me from the photos. And very expensive. 

I have a regular stroller and both fluffs fit in it together just fine. I think I paid $70 for it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the Pet Gear all terrain. It easily holds two Malts. Bogie and Cassie fit comfortably in it. Bogie is 9 lbs and Cassie is 6 lbs. It is rated for up to 60 pounds. The following is a picture of Cassie and Mercedes in the stroller with the top down. It really doesn't show the stroller well. The stroller is very easy to push, has holders for drinks and packages below. It does very well on grass and gravel. I have used it for out door dog shows where the terrain can be a little rough.

http://www.petgearinc.com/prods/PG8350BS.jpg


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Paula, I like the looks of this, I did some research and it is for human babies but it could be modified for doggies. Look at this video I found on this. You could cut heavy foam for the front and cover with a pillow case or have it custom covered and it would be nice for the doggies to ride in.

Schwinn Baby Bike Trailer - Schwinn Bikes | Quality And Comfort Bicycles - Bike Accessories, Bike Gear


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love that you guys love strollers and maybe if i had a lot of fluffs , but im still pushing my son on a stroller most of the times , and im soo done !!! lol .. that first one does look big , it looks like a kids stroller . lol


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My hubby says that if I get a stroller for our girls, I'm taking things too far but I think they're cool:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I use this one and absolutely love it!

Pet Gear AT3 All Terrain Dog Strollers for cats and dogs with free shipping from JustPetStrollers.com

All three of mine fit in it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

aprilb said:


> My hubby says that if I get a stroller for our girls, I'm taking things too far but I think they're cool:chili:


Tell hubby to "chill"!! LOL ... Really ... a stroller is just a carrying bag on wheels. It allows you to keep your babies with you more often 
and allows them to be comfortable and get a bird's eye view of their surroundings. It's a really practical item to have when you have 
small dogs, especially if you have more than one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to think a pet stroller was strange, but now that I have one, I don't know how I lived without it before. It makes life SO much easier.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- we have this stroller and both Lacie and Tilly fit in it fine. Lacie is 6 pounds and Tilly is 11 pounds. And it's not cramped at all -- there's plenty of room to add another one (if I had one).

I really like this one because of the large screen. It lets a lot of air circulate which is great for warmer climates. And if the girls want, they can both get under the canopy in the shade.

Kittywalk Pink pet stroller for dogs and cats


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i love that you guys love strollers and maybe if i had a lot of fluffs , but im still pushing my son on a stroller most of the times , and im soo done !!! lol .. that first one does look big , it looks like a kids stroller . lol


Oh Liza. I know what you mean. I couldn't wait to get rid of the stroller for my son. Had so much trouble navigating with the stroller. Luckily I only have one little guy and I carry him in a shoulder bag when I need to take him somewhere pets aren't allowed or shouldn't be roaming around. I think the stroller would be a must with multiple fluffs though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Tell hubby to "chill"!! LOL ... Really ... a stroller is just a carrying bag on wheels. It allows you to keep your babies with you more often
> and allows them to be comfortable and get a bird's eye view of their surroundings. It's a really practical item to have when you have
> small dogs, especially if you have more than one. :thumbsup:


Agreed. I never thought I'd have a stroller for my dogs but really it's all about the convenience. Not so I can be 'trendy' with a stroller for my dogs.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have never thought about getting a stroller until I started reading about it on SM. When I used to walk by them at the pet store I used to think how ridiculous is that but now I'm thinking hmmmmm looks like a good idea. My husband I'm sure will not agree with the idea he'll think I'm nuts.
I like the Pet Gear ones they look like a good size.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

revakb2 said:


> I have the Pet Gear all terrain. It easily holds two Malts. Bogie and Cassie fit comfortably in it. Bogie is 9 lbs and Cassie is 6 lbs. It is rated for up to 60 pounds. The following is a picture of Cassie and Mercedes in the stroller with the top down. It really doesn't show the stroller well. The stroller is very easy to push, has holders for drinks and packages below. It does very well on grass and gravel. I have used it for out door dog shows where the terrain can be a little rough.
> 
> http://www.petgearinc.com/prods/PG8350BS.jpg


Paula, this one that Reva recommends may be the best one for you as when you are RV-ing you can use this on gravel, etc. The regular ones really shake when on rough pavement. It's bigger than the "regular" Happy Tails one. 

I will still be glad to take pics of mine but I'm thinking that this one may be a better choice for you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have this one: Night Rider Pet Stroller at DiscountRamps.Com

I love it, except I am now sorry I didn't get the all-terrain stroller. Hubby said he will put better wheels on it for me, so when we are on unpaved paths, it will work better. If you spend time on uneven terrain, by all means, get the one with the better wheels.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

oooh! I like this one!!
Pet Strollers
Wait...in PINK!
Dog Pink, Blue, & Red Strollers at DiscountRamps.Com

I'm SO saving up for that pink one! We don't have a carseat yet, so that will be awesome!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have the Happy Trail stroller, we have had it for almost 5 years, but I'm looking for a wider one, Matilda hates to share and poor B&B is always pushed to the back, do any of you have a twin stroller


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the stroller that I have, but made into a "double decker" model.

Kittywalk Double Decker Pet Stroller for two pets - Free Shipping

And one of the things I like best about this stroller is the safety aspect. It gives enough air vendilation that the girls don't get hot, but it keeps people (strangers) from being able to pet the fluffs or grab them. I know that the girls will not be able to get out until I unlock the front flap.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the one like Sher and Mary, but it's green like Sher's. It holds all three of the fluffs and they are comfortable in it. The only thing i don't like about it is it doesn't have a bar in the front so i have to keep it zipped up all the time.


----------

